

What is the best free svn GUI on the mac? - amichail

Any suggestions?<p>I've got svn set up with xcode, but xcode support is lacking.  I can't find a way to tag commits.
======
Zev
Honestly? VCS's and interfacing with them might end up being (if it hasn't
already become) the next text editor-alike 'war'. Everyone has their own
opinion for what to use and how to interface with it.

IMO, All the free Mac SVN apps suck (and some paid ones too). I've tried
(Here's some suggestions to look into) svnX, Syncro SVN, ZigSource, that
Finder plugin, using Xcode, command line, Versions.app and Cornerstone.
Versions.app is the only one I didn't hate after 5 minutes of using. If I
didn't get Versions.app, Cornerstone would probably get my vote.

My advice? Either get very comfortable with the command line or chalk up the $
and buy a copy of Versions.app or Cornerstone (Versions.app has a student
discount, not sure about Cornerstone. Both have trials.) Neither is cheap for
software (over $50) but in the long run, its not even a drop in a bucket
compared to what you can make coding.

~~~
weaksauce
I must second the fact that there does not seem to be a decent free GUI
subversion client for the mac. I tried a lot of them and they all came up
lacking.

That said I liked versions the best of all the clients that I tried. To me it
was worth every penny as I do not like fighting with the tools I use.

------
makecheck
I've only tried one, but Tigris' own SCPlugin works well. It allows Subversion
commands to be run from the Finder, and can badge Finder icons with current
state, etc.

Though for things like tagging, I've grown accustomed to using "svn cp" on the
command line, so I don't know if the GUI can do it.

------
jasongullickson
As a follow-on, do you have an SVN service (server provider) you recommend?
Something like Google Code, but for non-open-source projects?

~~~
run4yourlives
<http://svnrepository.com/> is pretty good.

~~~
jasongullickson
Just what I was looking for, thank-you!

------
NonEUCitizen
Not sure about "best," but I use SCPlugin, which I find to be not as good as,
but a reasonable approximation of, TortoiseSVN on Windows.

------
aaroneous
beanstalkapp.com & svnX

------
YuriNiyazov
git-svn

